# Einzeladerverlegung im Schaltschrank: Dürfen Einzeladern das Gehäuse berühren?



## Bibo1983 (12 November 2013)

Hallo,

ein Kunde hatte bei unseren Schaltschränken reklamiert, dass Einzeladern (einfach isoliert, H07V-K) das Blechgehäuse berühren und dies angeblich nicht zulässig ist.
Angeblich müssen Einzeladern stets in einem Kanal oder auf Abstand zum Blech verlegt werden.
Wir können jedoch zu diesem Punkt keinen Verweis auf eine Norm finden. 
Kennt jemand eine solche Anfrage, oder die Norm, wo genau dies erwähnt wird?
Praktisch gesehen ist dies ja gar nicht möglich. Bei Schaltschrankreihen von 10m wird es schwierig einen PE von der Haupterdungsschiene in den letzten Schrank zu führen,
ohne dabei ein Blech zu berühren...

Wie gesagt, ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!!!!!

Gruß

Martin


----------



## M-Ott (12 November 2013)

Der Bereich ist eigentlich durch die DIN EN 60204 abgedeckt, allerdings findet man dort keinen derartigen Hinweis. Nehmt den Kunden in die Pflicht! Wenn er sagt, das muss so sein, dann soll er Euch doch bitte die entsprechende Norm zeigen.


----------



## Tommi (12 November 2013)

Hallo,

bitte nicht immer auf die Kunden! :twisted:

Manchmal sind Schaltschränke so miserabel verdrahtet, daß man
an der Sachkunde des Lieferanten zweifeln kann...

Gefunden habe ich auch nichts, auch nicht in der VDE 0100.

Aber die Leitung muss ja auch den mechanischen Belastungen
gewachsen sein. Kann das ein Grund für die Forderung sein?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## M-Ott (13 November 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> bitte nicht immer auf die Kunden! :twisted:


Wie denn sonst? Ein Nachweis, dass es eine solche Norm nicht gibt, ist ohne weiteres nicht möglich.


----------



## Tommi (13 November 2013)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ein Nachweis, dass es eine solche Norm nicht gibt, ist ohne weiteres nicht möglich.



das stimmt, aber es gibt auch noch die Schutzziele der Niederspannungsrichtlinie, die auch bei Maschinen
erreicht werden müssen. Und da wird es, wenn keine eindeutigen Normen vorliegen, schnell subjektiv.

Da wir den oben erwähnten Schaltschrank nicht kennen, kann man da von hier aus auch nicht mehr dazu sagen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Klopfer (14 November 2013)

Bibo1983 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Praktisch gesehen ist dies ja gar nicht möglich. Bei Schaltschrankreihen von 10m wird es schwierig einen PE von der Haupterdungsschiene in den letzten Schrank zu führen,
> ohne dabei ein Blech zu berühren...



In meine Welt dürfen PE's alle Bleche berühren die sie wollen. Gerne auch ohne Isolierung... Insbesondere finde ich die Forderung seltsam unter Berücksichtigung der EN ISO 13849-2, die sogar einen Fehlerausschluss gegen Kurzschluss in festen Einbauräumen zulässt, sofern diese der EN 60204-1 entsprechen (Tabelle D.4). Und da ist nicht die Rede von doppelter Isolierung oder zusätzlichen Kabelkanälen. Außerhalb von Schaltschränken sieht die Welt freilich anders aus.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## JesperMP (15 November 2013)

Wenn ein Leitung in ein Kabelkanal geführt wird, wie vermeidet man das es nicht die Pop-Nitten oder Schrauben berührt womit der Kabelkanal befästigt ist ?
Oder ein Kabelkanal darf nur für Befestigung geleimt sein ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2013)

@Jesper:
Naja ... Kabelkanäle sollten ja eigentlich nur mit Kunststoff-Popnieten befestigt werden (ich weiß auch, dass die meißtens nichts taugen).


----------



## Rofang (15 November 2013)

Habe desöfteren schon abgeklebte Nieten/Schrauben gesehen. Wobei das wenig Sinn macht in meinen Augen, da nach ein Paar Jahren der Kleber meist hin ist.


----------



## M-Ott (15 November 2013)

Die Diskussion wegen der Nieten wurde irgendwann schon einmal geführt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Nieten - auch Metallnieten - erlaubt sind.


----------



## snake_1842 (15 November 2013)

In der EN 60204-1 steht unter 13.3 (Verdrahtung innerhalb von Gehäusen)  das Leiter,Kabel und Leitungen die nicht in Leitungskanälen verlegt sind  zu befestigen sind. Allerdings denke ich das der Schaltschrank laut  Begriffsbestimmung als elektrische Betriebsstätte bzw. abgeschlossene  Betriebstätte gilt.


----------



## Klopfer (15 November 2013)

Wie soll es denn zu einem Kurzschluss kommen, wenn die Isolierung nicht beschädigt ist? Die kann aber nur beschädigt werden, wenn sie mechanischen Einflüssen durch Bewegung oder Beschädigung ausgesetzt ist (oder UV-Strahlung). Oder aber die Isolierung wurde bereits beim Verlegen beschädigt, was aber als systematischer Fehler gilt. Und um den zu entdecken führt man vor der Inbetriebnahme die entsprechenden Messungen durch. 

Und wenn es dann doch zu einem Kurzschluss gegen Erde kommen sollte spricht eben die Sicherung oder Isolationsüberwachung je nach Netzform an.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## MSB (15 November 2013)

snake_1842 schrieb:


> In der EN 60204-1 steht unter 13.3 (Verdrahtung innerhalb von Gehäusen)  das Leiter,Kabel und Leitungen die nicht in Leitungskanälen verlegt sind  zu befestigen sind. Allerdings denke ich das der Schaltschrank laut  Begriffsbestimmung als elektrische Betriebsstätte bzw. abgeschlossene  Betriebstätte gilt.



Leider, und ich meine in dem Fall wirklich leider, steht da eben nicht "das!" sie zu befestigen sind, sondern sie sind, *falls erforderlich*, oder weiter unten "ausreichend" zu befestigen.
Kurzum, der Absatz ist durch diesen Einschub genau so sinn wie nutzlos.
Wobei das aber immer noch keine Aussage zulässt, ob der Leiter jetzt den Schrank dabei berühren darf, oder nicht, sprich ob die Basisisolierung des Leiters alleine ausreichend ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2013)

Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auch auf die Verteilungen, die man so üblicherweise im Haus hat, verweisen. Die sind normalerweise komplett aus Metall, es sind darin normalerweise keine Kabelkanäle verbaut, die Leitungen werden meißt noch nicht mal vernünftig geführt.


----------



## MSB (15 November 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auch auf die Verteilungen, die man so üblicherweise im Haus hat, verweisen. Die sind normalerweise komplett aus Metall, es sind darin normalerweise keine Kabelkanäle verbaut, die Leitungen werden meißt noch nicht mal vernünftig geführt.


Mag ja sein, das das mitunter ein Blechkasten ist, aber diese Verteilungen sind in aller Regel SKII also Schutzisoliert, da ist das eh wieder zweitrangig.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2013)

Das mag sein, dass ein Hager-universZ (z.B.) die SKII hat (schreiben die zumindestens).
In jedem Fall ist aber das komplette Gehäuse aus Metall und die vom Elektriker eingeführten Leitungen werden meißt direkt nach Einführung abgemantelt und somit liegen dann die in der Leitung befindlichen Einzeladern (die natürlich isoliert sind) dennoch oft in direktem Kontakt (Berührung) mit dem Gehäuse - und das ist ja wohl legitim ... 8)
Achja ... und das Gehäuse selbst ist auch nur lackiert ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## M-Ott (15 November 2013)

Auch wenn es etwas Off-Topic ist, hIer nochmal der Link zu der Diskussion über die Kabekanäle:
http://www.sps-forum.de/schaltschrankbau/50252-verdrahtungskanaele-im-schaltschrank-nieten.html


----------

